# Applying Australia visiting visa online for parents



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I am planning to apply for visitor visa for my parents. Its just a short duration may be 2 months. I have three questions.


Can I apply visa thru online? Because the eligible passport holders LINK doesn't include India and China. So Paper application is the only option?
If I want to lodge the paper application which form should I consider for filling? Is it
1149 - Application for sponsorship for Sponsored Family Visitors
or
1148 - Application for a Visitor visa – Sponsored Family stream
No need to book the tickets before granting the visa?

Thanks in advance


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: If your country is not listed in the given link then certainly you have no online option. 

2: 1149- This form is for the sponsor of visitor visa applicants applying for a Visitor visa – Sponsored Family stream. The other form is 1418 not 1148

3: Absolutely NO

Girl Aussie


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks a bunch girlaussie


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No worries 

Girl Aussie 



ramoz said:


> Thanks a bunch girlaussie


----------



## Jamd (Nov 24, 2012)

girlaussie said:


> 1: If your country is not listed in the given link then certainly you have no online option.
> 
> 2: 1149- This form is for the sponsor of visitor visa applicants applying for a Visitor visa – Sponsored Family stream. The other form is 1418 not 1148
> 
> ...


Hi,
Can you advise the duration for which visa is granted if PR holder wants to bring his/her parents on tourist visa? And whats the maximum length of stay allowable in single entry? 

Response will be much appreciated. Thanks.
Regards,


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

It really depends, it could be for up to three, six or 12 months. 

They can go for family-sponsored visit visa if you have been settled in Australia for a reasonable period (usually more than two years).

Visitor visa (subclass 600)

Girl Aussie



Jamd said:


> Hi,
> Can you advise the duration for which visa is granted if PR holder wants to bring his/her parents on tourist visa? And whats the maximum length of stay allowable in single entry?
> 
> Response will be much appreciated. Thanks.
> Regards,


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Dear Expert,

I lived in Australia from 2006 to 2009. After that I left Australia due to some personal reasons. Last month I migrated to Australia. 

- My question is can I sponsor my parents under family stream as my accumulated stay in Australia is more than 3 years?and,

- My father retired a decade ago and my mother is housewife, so what sort of documents they need to provide when they are to submit the paper based application?


----------



## gvikramjee123 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi girlaussie, 

I would like to ask the same question as Jamd.
I have been in Australia for an year now as a Permanent Resident, and will be inviting my in-laws over in the next couple of weeks. 

please can you explain a little more about the duration bit before inviting people


thanks
Vik


----------

